# Pest identification please



## nesssag (Jun 23, 2014)

Ant or termite? I keep trying to look at pictures, and figure it out, but I can't decide. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

This might help. I think it's an ant or some sort of wasp.


----------



## jamie86 (May 12, 2014)

That head seems to have the classic ant wedge-shape to it, and much narrower pinches between the exoskeleton's sections too. I'm 80% positive it's an ant.

Better that you judge for yourself though as you saw it in the flesh. This is what winged termites look like:










This is what winged ants look like:


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

The length of the legs have me thinking it is a fly of some kind.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Likely a parasitoid wasp.


----------

